# snowy



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say adjective "snowy" in Romanian?

I checked WordReference Dictionary, but exactly the term I am looking for is missing there.

example of usage:
The forecast for today is a snowy day.
It is so beautiful snowy evening, that I would like to go for a walk.

(I am not looking for translaction of these examples, I am looking for translaction of the term itself)

no suggestion

Thank you.


----------



## anto33

jancho said:


> Hello.
> 
> How would you say adjective "snowy" in Romanian?
> 
> I checked WordReference Dictionary, but exactly the term I am looking for is missing there.
> 
> example of usage:
> The forecast for today is a snowy day.
> It is so beautiful snowy evening, that I would like to go for a walk.
> 
> (I am not looking for translaction of these examples, I am looking for translaction of the term itself)
> 
> no suggestion
> 
> Thank you.



Hi,

The term you are looking for is right in the WR dictionary, the first line relating to the snow: http://www.wordreference.com/enro/snowy

I would add for snowy day: o zi cu multã zãpadã.


----------



## jancho

anto33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The term you are looking for is right in the WR dictionary, the first line relating to the snow: http://www.wordreference.com/enro/snowy
> 
> I would add for snowy day: o zi cu multã zãpadã.




I mean a snowy weather.
But why is there written "traducere nedisponibilă"?

So, can the same word be used?


----------



## robbie_SWE

jancho said:


> I mean a snowy weather.
> But why is there written "traducere nedisponibilă"?
> 
> So, can the same word be used?


 
Two words come to mind, but neither are common. 

These are *neios* (from _nea_ < "snow") and *zăpădos *(from _zăpadă _< "snow"). 

The first one is regional and the second one is very rare. But I believe they can be used (I would use the first one! ). 

 robbie


----------



## anto33

In contrast with rainy weather (vreme ploioasă) for which we can use ploioasă (fem), there is no adjective to express the state of the weather when it snows, therefore in the winter we say: 
The forecast for today is a snowy day:  Prognoza meteo pentru astăzi anunţă o _vreme cu zăpadă. _


----------



## Claudiopolis

robbie_SWE said:


> Two words come to mind, but neither are common.
> 
> These are *neios* (from _nea_ < "snow") and *zăpădos *(from _zăpadă _< "snow").
> 
> The first one is regional and the second one is very rare. But I believe they can be used (I would use the first one! ).
> 
> robbie



There is also *omăt* for snow.


----------



## anto33

Claudiopolis said:


> There is also *omăt* for snow.



Correct, but *omăt *is a noun, not an adjective.


----------



## Claudiopolis

You're right, *omăt *is a noun but so is *nea *and* zăpadă*_. 
_I don't know about you but to me* neios *and* zăpădos* sounds as unnatural as 
*omătos *sounds*.*


----------



## JulianoS

Hello!

Wow, I never thought I will hear this kind of words, *neios, zăpădos* and *omătos  *

My try would be: 
_*Prognoza meteo pentru astăzi anunţă o zi cu ninsoare.*_ or just_ *Prognoza meteo pentru astăzi anunţă ninsoare. = *_The forecast for today is a snowy day.

For the second phrase that you gave as an example, the literary translation is too weird so an alternative would be: _*Ninge aşa de frumos în seara aceasta...*_ = It is snowing so nice this evening...


----------

